# Can't Login on Lyft



## Rideshare Driver (Sep 15, 2016)

This is the 1st time this has ever happened. I have a high rating, all of a sudden I couldn't login to drive yesterday.

I contacted support and they said I had to wait 24 hrs. In the meantime, I'm not making any money.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If your ivy leaves background portrait shows up - you got timed out by a local regulation on total "driving" hours, creatively reinterpreted by Lyft as "cumulative hours logged in without an uninterrupted break, generally 6-7 hours depending on jurisdiction"

In this case you may have also gotten a text or email notification



Rideshare Driver said:


> This is the 1st time this has ever happened. I have a high rating, all of a sudden I couldn't login to drive yesterday.
> 
> I contacted support and they said I had to wait 24 hrs. In the meantime, I'm not making any money.


OTOH.... if your portrait is NOT showing up in app anymore, you just got DEACTIVATED.

Happens. On Lyft, A LOT....

Pull up your latest feedback summary and look for a some totally off the wall comment. Or something with potential to get misinterpreted by a search engine filtering keywords OR an IQ 65 csr with low English proficiency.

Then, write in complaints to support about each such comment, ridiculing it thoroughly to the best of your imagination (cause they won't tell you who and when).

If anybody from Lyft Critical Support writes to you about anything whatsoever, act politely outraged, firmly refute/deny any "allegations" or "potential (whatever)" they might refer to, ask if it it was a high Prime Time ride by someone who was late to something due to previous drivers cancelling, request that they check whoever said whatever for a history of spurious complaints and refund-seeking.... and then maybe mention that you had a passenger who you thought likely to make such nonsense up, somebody who mentioned getting a car just like yours repo'ed / how their cousin was doing Lyft too in the same area but not doing too hot and complaining of too much competition / made an awkward advance on you that you tried to rebuff ...whatever.

Then wait about 2 to 5x Lyft's usual support respone time for your specific account - so maybe 24 to 144 hours depending on PDB/lyft medals status / 1000+ rides or not (they shamelessly prioritize fulltimers with a stable track record) - and expect a totally non-informative non-apologetic "okay we decided to reactivate your account at this time, but don't you dare do THAT again" type message... often never once confirming the nature of the alleged "that"

Demanding bonuses lost seems a lost cause.

Also note that you'll often get a passenger referral fee right after, which SEEMS to mean that somebody used your DRIVER referral code & Lyft shamelessly scammed you for your referral bonus on the "referrer must be an active driver in good standing" loophole, choosing to wait list you on some random complaint for a couple days to avoid giving you a big payout....

Fun stuff man


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyone ever have the issue where you can't sign off due to server issues?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Best thing for FT to do b4 they get deactivated is to get a taxi license.


----------

